
Flash vs. HTML - Walkman
http://flashvhtml.com/
======
stevefeinstein
I tried to run this, and it ran so slowly that I gave up. Admittedly I have a
6 year old Mac, and while it's no speed demon it works well enough for all the
tasks that make up my day, and when I bought it it was one of the fastest
computers sold. It's just not cool that software, including HTML has gotten so
bloated, and programmers have gotten so lazy that they feel it's more
important to produce shit code fast than fast code in time it takes. I believe
that quality, elegant code will save it's combined users more time by orders
of magnitude than that one lazy programmer with the unreasonable deadline will
save, including all the bug fixes they'll inevitable have to push out.

~~~
nacs
The issue isn't your computer, it's the coding on their website -- it's
creating a full screen canvas element to draw everything instead of using HTML
markup with progressive enhancements.

------
nacs
100% scroll hijacking by this website (and its badly done too) -- I had to
scroll my mouse-wheel dozens of times before I even saw any content and
navigation.

If you want to make a website that tries to illustrate Flash vs HTML, make the
HTML part half decent and don't make it a horrible full screen canvas element
that breaks scrolling and completely ignores any accessibility issues (much
like Flash does).

------
anonbanker
enjoyed the game greatly. Played it 20 minutes after a stint of Aero Fighters
on the SNES. works great on a touchsceen.

